# Poljot's Come With Boxes?!?



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just received a new pair of Poljots from today and much to my surprise, they came in fancy display boxes! All the previous new Poljots I've bought have come in cheap little cardboard holders. Is this something new that Poljot is doing?

The boxes:










And the watches (the one on the left originally came with a leather strap):


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice pair you've got there.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It depends how much they cost and who you buy them off Mike.

The cheaper ones do tend to come in a Cardboard box or fixed to a backboard.

You must have got these from a decent dealer.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful watches, Mike. Congratulations.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

These two actually came from the same dealer that I bought my last 4 new Poljots from, but those previous ones came in a small plain grey cardboard box. Must have to do with the models or something.

On closer inspection, the "leather" strap that I said came on the left chrono actually appears to be a leather textured rubber(!).


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ones I have had from Roy always had boxes. One had long one as you pictured, another a biggish square one.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

1madman1 said:


> These two actually came from the same dealer that I bought my last 4 new Poljots from


 How many Poljots do you have?







Can you post pics with all your collection? Seems impressive.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not all come with these boxes. Our chronographs do , but we do have to pay extra for them, they are expensive.

1madman1 , maybe some suppliers , including yours, find that the cost of these boxes to be too high to put all their watches in them ?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My Yuri Gagarin anniversary came in a nice wooden box with a nice white carbord outer box.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mine always came in the flat long boxes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like a nice quality box.....









Jason


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> How many Poljots do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've currently got 8 Poljots. All the running ones are pictured below. (the non-pictured one is an Shturmanskie chrono cal 31659 with a messed up hairspring)










I also had a Sputnik chrono and a Buran chrono at one point.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watches, thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I must say that's an impressive Poljot collection. The new ones look good but I prefer the vintage.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> The new ones look good but I prefer the vintage.


I'd really like to get my hands on one of their old 3017 chronos, but I've never seen one for sale outside of the EU unfortunately.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I also like their luxury range. The â€˜Czar Nikolayâ€™ chronos are made from WG or YG with a very beautiful movement.


----------

